# Can’t boot after fresh install



## kqx57 (Jul 14, 2014)

After successfully installing FreeBSD 10 with no errors, I can’t get past the boot menu. When I hit enter, the screen goes black and the computer reboots. _I t_ried installing it two times and booting with different boot options.

With 9.3 it hangs on “Booting…” There aren’t any other operating systems installed.  When I tried PC-BSD, it’d boot properly, same with every Linux distribution and Windows. I’m using an Acer Aspire 7520G.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 14, 2014)

Which version of FreeBSD: amd64, i386?


----------



## kqx57 (Jul 14, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Which version of FreeBSD: amd64, i386?



amd64*.*


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 14, 2014)

I can't see any reason that computer would have problems.  If it were me, I'd make sure the BIOS was updated.  If that doesn't help, try formatting the drive as MBR rather than GPT.


----------



## bsdkeith (Jul 14, 2014)

Have you tried the various boot options, i.e. no acpi.


----------



## kqx57 (Jul 14, 2014)

bsdkeith said:
			
		

> Have you tried the various boot options, i.e. no acpi.



Yes, I have. However, after multiple reboots, FreeBSD 9.3 works now… I really have no idea what the issue was.


----------

